# Strange 2.9.0 error message



## Hanabishi (May 8, 2018)

When launching 2.9.0 strange error message appears:




But program seems to work.

And also "DirectCompute" status differs from 2.8.0. (2.8.0 launches normally without any messages.)


----------



## Naki (May 8, 2018)

What is your Windows OS version - Windows 10 Fall Creators Update from Fall of 2017 (version 1709), or is it latest one from April 2018? (version 1803)
Try updating to latter if you use the former.

Also, if you quit and run GPU-Z again 10-20 more times, does it show same error every time?


----------



## Hanabishi (May 8, 2018)

Naki said:


> What is your Windows OS version - Windows 10 Fall Creators Update from Fall of 2017 (version 1709), or is it latest one from April 2018? (version 1803)
> Try updating to latter if you use the former.
> 
> Also, if you quit and run GPU-Z again 10-20 more times, does it show same error every time?


I realized cause, this happens because temp folder moved to another location. But don't understand why program can't create file, because at the same time it successfully creates "GPU-Z.sys" in the temp folder.
And I don't know why exactly 2.9.0 causes error, all previous versions works fine.


----------



## Naki (May 8, 2018)

Sure, but -- does same error show 10 times out of 10 tries, please?
OR did it show just once?


----------



## Hanabishi (May 8, 2018)

Naki said:


> Sure, but -- does same error show 10 times out of 10 tries, please?
> OR did it show just once?


Yes, every time.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (May 8, 2018)

I got the same kind of error too, but rarely happened. First time when upgrading GPU-Z, second time is just now


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 9, 2018)

Every single time.


----------



## Naki (May 9, 2018)

*Mr.Scott -- which Windows OS is this?*


----------



## W1zzard (May 9, 2018)

Previous versions created files with unique names, which caused some problems with anti-virus for some, so I switched to a constant filename, which apparently isn't working 100%


----------



## Vayra86 (May 9, 2018)

Naki said:


> *Mr.Scott -- which Windows OS is this?*



Warpdows 9!


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 9, 2018)

Naki said:


> *Mr.Scott -- which Windows OS is this?*



That is an XP box, but it does the same thing every time on W7.


----------



## Arctucas (May 9, 2018)

W7U x64 SP1 here.

I get no error, GPU-Z works as expected, but the GPU_Query_External.exe does not exist, nor is there a GPU-Z.sys file.

This is the portable version of GPU-Z 2.9.0.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (May 10, 2018)

From what I can see when starting GPU-Z the GPU_Query_External.exe is created but somehow deleted shortly after the program is running, also the program runs just fine afterward

Even with antivirus disabled it runs like that


----------



## R-T-B (May 10, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Warpdows 9!



And I thought those puns died with OS/2 Warp 4...


----------



## Arctucas (May 10, 2018)

After watching the Temp folder while starting GPU-Z, I see you are correct, but it was created and deleted so quickly (probably less than one second) I almost missed it.


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2018)

Arctucas said:


> After watching the Temp folder while starting GPU-Z, I see you are correct, but it was created and deleted so quickly (probably less than one second) I almost missed it.


This is the expected normal behaviour. Not 100% sure yet why it sometimes can't create that file.

I do have a beta build available for testing that might help, just send me a PM if you have time to try it.


----------



## Jerkstick (Jul 5, 2018)

Absolutely confirmed that this problem (at least for me) was related to Malwarebytes. With the software running, the "does not exist" message appears about 65% of the time. With the software completely closed down, the message never appears and GPU-Z functions normally.  (Windows 10 Pro, 1803)


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 5, 2018)

Have you tried reaching out to Malwarebytes to discuss this?


----------

